# Am I having a chemical pregnancy?



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

So I'm pretty confused but think I'm having a chemical pregnancy. Last week I had really strong pregnancy symptoms my sense of smell went through the roof (a lady on the bus with her concealed McDonald's made me nearly throw up). 

I was having to eat in the morning to stop feeling sick which is what I had when I was pregnant last year. I had faint lines on pregnancy tests, so I was hopeful. On Sunday the line was dark enough that we decided that it was a BFP. 

But then yesterday I got a negative on a Boots test and on First Response test a very light line. Today the line was even lighter. My otd is 1st Apr but the clinic said I could come in tomorrow if i get a positive but I really can't see it happening. 

Could there be any other explanation? Does anyone have the same experience. I just feel like this is another ivf bombshell i had no idea could happen. Life is very cruel. Trying to think of a way to break this to my husband tonight that it's just getting worse.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe the urine was more diluted? That can explain the line being faint. Unfortunately, hpt are not meant to be quantitative, that's the blood teat.
Good luck tomorrow! As I said on the fet thread, hpt are evil, they really are. 
Big hug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Aley I'm doing 4 tests in the morning so we'll see what comes out. Unfortunately they won't do the blood test unless I get a positive test at home.


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Jengles - looks like it was chemical. Same thing has happened to me twice. 

I am not sure I am over my BFN from last week. I just read your diary and I feel the same - I thought i would be OK to go back to work after 3 days but I wasn't and haven't been back. I feel really depressed and low and don't want to see anyone or do anything. We also have no frosties and now it really is a case of do we do more or stop here. I am not sure I have the money for this anymore or the physical ability or a mental state of mind to cope.  

Big hugs to you


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Moomin yes it was a chemical pregnancy I've confirmed with the clinic and that's what it was. So sorry to hear of your bfn. 

I'll go to work and see how I go but as I've been off for 3 weeks I will have a lot to catch up

You seem like you def need a break, chin up. Maybe have some counseling


----------

